# DS #5294: Ninokuni: Shikkoku no Madoushi (Japan)



## Chanser (Dec 8, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6703^^


----------



## Chanser (Dec 8, 2010)

Studio Ghibli!


----------



## Isabelyes (Dec 8, 2010)

That is one hell of a beautiful cover!


----------



## KapuBen (Dec 8, 2010)

OMG!! YES! YES!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 8, 2010)

Mmm...

Well, it's Level-5, so there should be a good chance of eventually seeing this in English. Don't know, though. It's so...Japanese.


----------



## Etalon (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah! Finally!

I'm just hoping this will get at least an European release someday...


----------



## ut2k4master (Dec 8, 2010)

i just love studio ghibli, this game is so awesome xO


----------



## Uthuriel (Dec 8, 2010)

the trailer looks awesome and i´d really like to play this but i don´t speak japanese


----------



## Zeroneo (Dec 8, 2010)

Hmm this game is pretty big. But it's worth it i guess.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Dec 8, 2010)

This is definitely coming to an English Language region near you, as Official Nintendo Magazine (UK) were bigging it up in last months preview section- I think it was the only non-3ds game to get a preview.

Looks amazing, any AP? 

(test it and find out, etc etc)


----------



## mameks (Dec 8, 2010)

*has sex with screen*


----------



## SaltyDog (Dec 8, 2010)

I this the first 512MB game? Damn there must be loads of awesome cutscenes.


----------



## Master Mo (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, I agree: the cover looks beautiful.

I have to say the game looks amazing as well. Played the demo once and it was really nice. Hopefully it will get localized... 

I think they could market it pretty good as well, since Studio Ghibli is pretty popular with Spirited Away or their latest movie Ponyo. Advertising the following way: "From the makers of Prof. Layton and Spirited Away we present: Ninokuni"


----------



## Lightgod87 (Dec 8, 2010)

SaltyDog said:
			
		

> I this the first 512MB game? Damn there must be loads of awesome cutscenes.



Nope. IIRC, there were the two Inazuma Eleven 3 games. I don't know exactly if there are other games of 4 GB, besides the ones that I mentioned actually.

That's all by now.


----------



## SaltyDog (Dec 8, 2010)

Just watched preview, makes me think of Popolocrois. One of the best Playstation games ever! I would learn to speak/read Japanese alone to play this game if it wasn't getting translated.


----------



## Berthenk (Dec 8, 2010)

Fuck yeah I've been waiting for this! Can't wait for this to be translated...
Seriously though, 512 MB? It better be good!


----------



## raptordio (Dec 8, 2010)

Of course it has AP and one hell of an AP, you can't play the game without major hacking of the game.


----------



## Gamer (Dec 8, 2010)

For the record, the other 4096Mbit (512MB) games are:

*Love Plus+
*Tokimeki Memorial Girl's Side 3rd Story
*Hakuouki DS
*Inazuma Eleven 3 (two versions and I think another one is coming).


----------



## NamoNakamura (Dec 8, 2010)

Awww yeah, mothers and fathers.  Been looking forward to this one.  Studio Ghibli + Level5 is a winning combo in my book.

There better be an English release, or at least a fan-made patch.  I mean come on, there was a fan-translation for Shonen whateverwhatever.


----------



## boktor666 (Dec 8, 2010)

This looks cool. I hope there will be a english release somewhere in the future. But alas, that cannot wait. I bet translations will start within 2 weeks, but also... 512 mb game, thats the first time i see this.


----------



## ut2k4master (Dec 8, 2010)

wtf Oo
after i started the game, my dsi doesnt recognize my acekard anymore -.-


----------



## Gullwing (Dec 8, 2010)

Should I play this in Japanese? I'm in a dilemma


----------



## doyama (Dec 8, 2010)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> Should I play this in Japanese? I'm in a dilemma



Considering how big the game is, I suspect there will be an official translation available. However, since this has not been communicated yet, you can expect that such an effort will not be available until at least 1 year from now. I estimate that you'll be looking at Q4 2011 or Q1 2012 for an English version. Once the PS3 version is released, there might be more news in terms of other international releases.


----------



## mameks (Dec 8, 2010)

ut2k4master said:
			
		

> wtf Oo
> after i started the game, my dsi doesnt recognize my acekard anymore -.-


Wait, wat?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 8, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> Mmm...
> 
> Well, it's Level-5, so there should be a good chance of eventually seeing this in English. Don't know, though. It's so...Japanese.



After 1-2 years....


----------



## ut2k4master (Dec 8, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> ut2k4master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




it now has the acekard logo again and not the alex rider stormbreaker, which it usually has with the firmware 1.4.1 fix
restarting the dsi or reformatting the microsd card doesnt help. but i havent tried to reflash the acekard with the 1.4.1 fix, if thats possible...


----------



## redsmas (Dec 8, 2010)

Studio Ghibli has such a distinctive innocent art/story style.

I just remembered reading about this as a possible release in a magazine a few months ago I didn't expect it to be out so soon


----------



## legend_zelda (Dec 8, 2010)

it work on r4ds?


----------



## NamoNakamura (Dec 8, 2010)

ut2k4master said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder if Nintendo's decided to put update patches in their DS games like they do for the Wii.  That seems a little unlikely though.  All in all, pretty bad news to hear.  I'd test it on my Acekard but eh... I'd rather not risk it losing functionality seeing as how I use the thing so much.


----------



## WildArms (Dec 8, 2010)

Wohoooo! im gonna play this in jap, have to wait until Team Wood sama do his stuff



			
				ut2k4master said:
			
		

> wtf Oo
> after i started the game, my dsi doesnt recognize my acekard anymore -.-



Are you sure its actually ni no kuni? maybe you got something else... its hard to find it this fast though O-o that's why i have my doubts... Edit: Wait, nvm, already found it, gotta wait a while to try it though


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 8, 2010)

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/56812.html

4GB?!

Holy Shit!

I thought ASH Archaic Sealed heat was the largest


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 8, 2010)

So does this brick cards or whatever.. or no?


----------



## Wintrale (Dec 8, 2010)

There really isn't much point trying to play this. You need the book that came with the game to get past many of the game's puzzles.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 8, 2010)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> There really isn't much point trying to play this. You need the book that came with the game to get past many of the game's puzzles.



That's actually a pretty good Anti-Piracy lol.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 8, 2010)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> There really isn't much point trying to play this. You need the book that came with the game to get past many of the game's puzzles.




ohhhh! 

going back to "having the manual" anti-piracy??

that reminds me of the LucasArts and Old windows games when they asked you "with the formula in page 9, or "what is sam and max wearing on page 14*

that's quite old now isn't it?


----------



## Wintrale (Dec 8, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> That's actually a pretty good Anti-Piracy lol.



Exacta.


----------



## WildArms (Dec 8, 2010)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> There really isn't much point trying to play this. You need the book that came with the game to get past many of the game's puzzles.



That's not true, all the images pretty much appear in the game as well, surely you gotta get into a menu and see a catalog, the book is just a sexy bonus (thats the same book the MC has)


----------



## coolness (Dec 8, 2010)

looks nice is someone gonne translate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## raptordio (Dec 8, 2010)

WildArms you have no idea what you are talking about, the game needs a book and it needs a special one at that, the one that came with the game that was dumped otherwise you can't play the game.


----------



## tanooki (Dec 8, 2010)

book anti piracy was the best lol
people just gotta scan the book nowadays


----------



## WildArms (Dec 8, 2010)

raptordio said:
			
		

> WildArms you have no idea what you are talking about, the game needs a book and it needs a special one at that, the one that came with the game that was dumped otherwise you can't play the game.



Are you insane? Why would they do that? besides i cant imagine the game being released with those books outside of japan. If you dont belive me check out other pages.

Its the same freaking book the MC has, its a bonus, LEVEL 5 is expecting great things from this game so its obvious they would go this far for this game. Its true that like any other bonus this is a good antipiracy measurement, i would like to get that book for sure, but its not necessary...

http://www.siliconera.com/2010/12/08/level...-of-ni-no-kuni/

http://www.siliconera.com/2010/09/06/comme...etches-to-life/

http://www.siliconera.com/2010/10/19/take-...e-magical-tome/

Use google if you want, the book is not necessary to play the game, the spells are in oliver's(?) i think that was his name, book.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 8, 2010)

*Sigh*

another glorious game that will never experience the joys of localization


----------



## mameks (Dec 8, 2010)

Book AP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




PDFs ftw


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 8, 2010)

is this based on a previously released film by Studio Ghibli?

If so I want to see it


----------



## WildArms (Dec 8, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> *Sigh*
> 
> another glorious game that will never experience the joys of localization



dont worry, there are a lot of chances for this game to get localized, even more now because LEVEL-5 opened a base on the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even inazuma eleven (the first one) has already been announced for a localization but i think it will be by nintendo...


----------



## Toki~ (Dec 8, 2010)

http://ds.nintendolife.com/news/2010/07/le...o_north_america

It's comming to the us at some point.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Dec 8, 2010)

WildArms said:
			
		

> raptordio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ONM has it pencilled in for a UK release November next year, book and all


----------



## raptordio (Dec 8, 2010)

Pffft, anyway, someone pm me if they can play the game later on ...


----------



## Crass (Dec 8, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/56812.html
> 
> 4GB?!
> 
> ...



Tsk tsk Stanley, you should know better by know. Bit ? byte. Its still a huge rom, but its only 4Gb aka 512MB.


----------



## doyama (Dec 8, 2010)

For those who think there's some kind of book AP, don't know how Japanese culture works. The NDS is popular because of it's portability. Especially on long long train rides to your school/work. My own train ride to my high school was about 45 minutes. And talking on your cell phone is a big NO in Japan, so portable gaming, whether on an NDS/PSP or on your phones are very popular in Japan (The entire ROID gaming platform from Level5 leverages the mobile phone market)

Carrying around a book would be entirely counter productive to how your core audience interacts with the device. It's not like the code wheels of days of old which had to be sitting around your computer anyways (that's assuming you didn't lose it, throw it away, got it wet, the dog ate it, etc etc). If you're in school you're already carrying around all your textbooks, you really don't need yet another thing to lug around.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Dec 8, 2010)

The book isn't exactly an A4 document, it's the size of the box and thus is as portable as the DS itself...

There is an online shop where you can download one new mission a week for a year


----------



## WildArms (Dec 8, 2010)

doyama said:
			
		

> For those who think there's some kind of book AP, don't know how Japanese culture works. The NDS is popular because of it's portability. Especially on long long train rides to your school/work. My own train ride to my high school was about 45 minutes. And talking on your cell phone is a big NO in Japan, so portable gaming, whether on an NDS/PSP or on your phones are very popular in Japan (The entire ROID gaming platform from Level5 leverages the mobile phone market)
> 
> Carrying around a book would be entirely counter productive to how your core audience interacts with the device. It's not like the code wheels of days of old which had to be sitting around your computer anyways (that's assuming you didn't lose it, throw it away, got it wet, the dog ate it, etc etc). If you're in school you're already carrying around all your textbooks, you really don't need yet another thing to lug around.



Yeah man, some people just dont understand, is too obvious for their minds, what if your dog eats the book?, you spill water on it? it get wets when it rains, lose it?
You... can't beat the game then? Do you guys really think someone would sell something like this to the masses? It's a bonus, the same book the MC char has, is like when you brough, dunno, demon souls, and it brough a book with info? Or anything else at all, grownlance 4 pre order bonus, etc


----------



## doyama (Dec 8, 2010)

Weaselpipe said:
			
		

> The book isn't exactly an A4 document, it's the size of the box and thus is as portable as the DS itself...
> 
> There is an online shop where you can download one new mission a week for a year



The irony is that this AP would work only in the region where it would be most inappropriate. I used to go to used game stores in Japan, and it was astounding the conditions of these things. Boxes with only very minor blemishes, and non-dog-eared manuals were common. CD's with no scratches. Even rental books, CD's, games were in pristine condition all around. One could hardly even tell the difference between used and new, other than the lack of shrink wrapping. Not to say that some weren't in bad condition or missing boxes and manuals. But this was the exception, not the rule, aside from say vintage stuff.

Go to a Gamestop and get a used game. You've won the lottery if it comes with a manual at all. Let alone one that doesn't have half the pages ripped out or looks like it went through a washing machine. I know the Gamestop people were shocked when I brought in my old GBA games, with boxes, manuals and games all intact and in good condition. How long do you think a manual would last inside the backpack of a typical American child? I'd hazard the half-life of such a book would be measured in days


----------



## res1 (Dec 8, 2010)

WildArms said:
			
		

> Yeah man, some people just dont understand, is too obvious for their minds, what if your dog eats the book?, you spill water on it? it get wets when it rains, lose it?
> You... can't beat the game then? Do you guys really think someone would sell something like this to the masses? It's a bonus, the same book the MC char has, is like when you brough, dunno, demon souls, and it brough a book with info? Or anything else at all, grownlance 4 pre order bonus, etc



Funny, 'cause I've just played some 40 minutes and was asked to draw the rune for a fireball, as shown on page 50 in the book. When you click on the book you have in your inventory it refers you to your physical copy. So yeah, some people...


----------



## doyama (Dec 8, 2010)

On an unrelated note. I can't seem to get it working on no$gba. Just says "Fatal -rom image has crashed".

I'm just playing around with it, so not sure if no$gba can't handle such big roms, or if it's any AP kicking in? Just curious if anyone else has tried.


----------



## raptordio (Dec 8, 2010)

http://www.aussie-nintendo.com/news/23911/
http://www.1up.com/news/japanese-kid-dream-true-level-5
http://www.bitmob.com/articles/obstacles-a...-for-ni-no-kuni

You kids need to stop talking nonsense, get informed before writing stupid stuff.

Also, like res1 said, you can't continue without the book.


----------



## WildArms (Dec 8, 2010)

Has anyone tried to see if it works in R4? WOOD's last firmware.

As far as ive read, they are assuming that this will be necessary, as for LEVEL 5 had shown, they only said that it will be a more fulfilling experience with it, it seems there may be some extra stuff/information you can get with the book, but as one of the pages you pasted said

_"The message from the developer seems to be that the game experience is incomplete without the book.
(...)It will be very easy for the book to become either too essential or too unnecessary._"


----------



## SparkFenix (Dec 8, 2010)

To everyone with the acekard thing

It's because of the rom size, it can be fixed by reflashing your card

I think it's related to the SD card, can't remember how to fix it
Check the AK section or ask


----------



## Pablo3DS (Dec 8, 2010)

OMG!! I NEED PLAY THIS GAME!!!
But... oh my god... the Wood 1.19 release a few days , the wood 1.20 else ... will delay


----------



## WildArms (Dec 8, 2010)

Pablo3DS said:
			
		

> OMG!! I NEED PLAY THIS GAME!!!
> But... oh my god... the Wood 1.19 release a few days , the wood 1.20 else ... will delay



I wonder if wood 1.19 would be able to play it though, since it released the fix for newer games... im still in 1.18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gotta update


----------



## Crass (Dec 8, 2010)

WildArms said:
			
		

> Yeah man, some people just dont understand, is too obvious for their minds, what if your dog eats the book?, you spill water on it? it get wets when it rains, lose it?
> You... can't beat the game then? Do you guys really think someone would sell something like this to the masses? It's a bonus, the same book the MC char has, is like when you brough, dunno, demon souls, and it brough a book with info? Or anything else at all, grownlance 4 pre order bonus, etc


Yeah totally man, this is such a stupid idea and its never even been used before!
/sarc

It appears this game does require the book. And supposedly each rom/book combination is unique, so if someone dumps a diffrent rom, the symbols asked will be diffrent. Don't know if thats been confirmed yet, but its what JewWario said. As far as concerns of it being damaged, true that is possible, and I am sure they will provide a service to buy new manuals if need be. However the pages are supposedly glossy and strong, not like thin bible-paper or cheap crap. Its small, so keep it with the rest of your electronics where it wont get wet if it does rain, or simple put it in a ziplock baggy when not in use. This is also a perfect time for third party accessory makers to sell special book protectors or DS/Book combo carrying cases. It's really not far-fetched at all.


----------



## mameks (Dec 8, 2010)

I think the book's awesome. :3


----------



## doyama (Dec 8, 2010)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> To everyone with the acekard thing
> 
> It's because of the rom size, it can be fixed by reflashing your card
> 
> ...



There were some very very specific scenarios where this could happen. It appears to be mostly related to FAT32, cluster sizes and specific brands of microsd cards. In any case you can re-flash the cart using these instructions

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=231410&hl=

I think the fix was to re-format the SD card to FAT


----------



## Pablo3DS (Dec 8, 2010)

The is 4 GB ?! MY Micro SD is Only 2GB...

someone can solution this problem?


----------



## mameks (Dec 8, 2010)

Pablo3DS said:
			
		

> The is 4 GB ?! MY Micro SD is Only 2GB...
> 
> Can some one solution this problem?


Simple, it's 4Gb, not 4GB, therefore being 512MB :3


----------



## raptordio (Dec 8, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> WildArms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh God, another member agreeing to me, it's a miracle haha

There isn't a link that says exatly that, except the last one i posted ,that says that the book is needed to advance.


----------



## Crass (Dec 8, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Pablo3DS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I predict this will be asked atleast 3 times more before the thread dies down.


----------



## mameks (Dec 8, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Disappointing really.


----------



## doyama (Dec 8, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> WildArms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While I know this has been used 'before'. Though I have fond fond memories of my C64, going through the code wheel to play Bard's Tale isn't really one of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think Links had some kind of weird thing too with a red-viewfinder thing, or was that Wing Commander. Yeesh I'm getting old.

BTW Why can't EA just make a god damn regular golf game like Links? Last time I checked, Tiger Woods doesn't shoot golf balls full of fire. Isn't 'realism' the new thing these days, can't we just get a 'realistic' golf game without fireballs, explosions, etc? Just an accurate depiction of a golf course? Is this so hard to do?

Ok rant off


----------



## ryan90 (Dec 8, 2010)

Got the release from a newsgroup, Tried it on the latest R4 Wood 1.19 and also the new DSTT Update.  DSTT gives an Error-4 and the R4 plays the intro then the first cut-scene of the game, when it's supposed to go into gameplay the screen just goes black. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will try Decrypting it and trying on DSTT again but it probably won't work

Edit: Tried the Rom on DeSmuME and it runs properly and goes into game, however it runs really really slow for me.


----------



## Crass (Dec 8, 2010)

doyama said:
			
		

> While I know this has been used 'before'. Though I have fond fond memories of my C64, going through the code wheel to play Bard's Tale isn't really one of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree that a lot of the older style protections were annoying (X-wing and Tie Fighter had the annoying manual look up thing, hated it!). But I really liked the copy protection used in Ultima 7, with its runic language, the book of the Fellow ship and cloth map provided (hmm a lot like Ni No Kuni). It wasn't some jarring thing you had to do every time you started the game, but was incorporated in the gameplay and made it a little more immersive imo. I don't know how extensive Ni No Kunis book protection works, but from the looks of it, it doesn't appear to be the annoying style, but incorporated into the game like Ultima, which is kinda cool imo. We'll have to wait and see tell more info is provided.


----------



## WildArms (Dec 8, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> Yeah totally man, this is such a stupid idea and its never even been used before!
> /sarc
> 
> (...)
> ...



Thanks for the info! Aw darn, wood was close enough T.T, have you tried playing with the options? like turning off cheats thing, etc


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 8, 2010)

SaltyDog said:
			
		

> I this the first 512MB game? Damn there must be loads of awesome cutscenes.


No! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






There are other too!


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Dec 8, 2010)

I really hope they localise this. The art work is awesome and the book looks cool.
BTW, anyone know what the WiFi is used for? Heard it had monster trading.


----------



## jurai (Dec 8, 2010)

book scans inbound


----------



## Paarish (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm planning on getting the PS3 version anyway


----------



## appledrank (Dec 8, 2010)

I hope this comes to the states too. I'm a big fan of Level 5. Bigger fan of Studio Ghibli. Add them together and the product is well worth my money.


----------



## Toki~ (Dec 8, 2010)

I think i will happily wait as long as it takes to be localised for Europe and then just buy it.


----------



## ryan90 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well tried decrypting the rom for DSTT and i still got error code =4, on both R4 and DSTT there are no cheats enabled so that wouldn't make a difference.

I don't think it will be too long before a patch gets released though, if it's working on emulators then its likely it will be patched at some point.


----------



## Fel (Dec 8, 2010)

Ooooh! I can't wait for the English release! I hope it does get released !


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 8, 2010)

ryan90 said:
			
		

> Well tried decrypting the rom for DSTT and i still got error code =4, on both R4 and DSTT there are no cheats enabled so that wouldn't make a difference.
> 
> I don't think it will be too long before a patch gets released though, if it's working on emulators then its likely it will be patched at some point.


You can have cheats on from a USRCHEAT.DAT file, but you can also have "Use cheats: On"


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Dec 8, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> I'm planning on getting the PS3 version anyway


I think the PS3 version has a different story than the DS version.
The DS one is called the The Jet-Black Mage while the PS3 one is called The Queen of White Sacred Ash.


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 8, 2010)

lovely music and cover,hopefully it comes out in english


----------



## impizkit (Dec 8, 2010)

Anyone tried on DSTwo yet?


----------



## zizer (Dec 8, 2010)

drawing style is very reminiscent of Miyadzaki


----------



## Paarish (Dec 8, 2010)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know that but they both have ; to quote Wikipedia; the same "story axle".


----------



## Kit_ (Dec 8, 2010)

impizkit said:
			
		

> Anyone tried on DSTwo yet?



Played for the 1st 30 mins on DStwo. Works great. Need the Book to progress though. I do have to say that this is the most beautiful DS game yet.
I wonder if it will be a year before I can play this in english so I understand what is going on. Also the music is just great.


----------



## Chesskid1 (Dec 8, 2010)

[x] 459 MB trimmed
[x] beautiful pre rendered backgrounds ala old psx rpgs, gorgeous, will probably be best looking DS game if it comes out here, great art.
[x] full on anime cutscenes
[x] full orchestra music, sounds amazing
[x] played 20 min of walking around/talking before i quit, skipped like 5 full on anime cutscenes, but seemed to work on AKAIO (no japanese knowledge here!)
you had to draw something on the screen for a 2nd time and maybe i was drawing the wrong thing and couldn't go on, so i quit, had no idea what was going on anyways just wanted to look at the graphics. english version please!


----------



## TheLostSabre (Dec 8, 2010)

The book...

Do you need the physical copy of the book? This game definitely looks promising.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Dec 8, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Pablo3DS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Thanks for the news xD


----------



## Aia (Dec 8, 2010)

I liked the copy protection employed in King's Quest VI. The relevant part of the manual contained notes by a researcher exploring the place and had cultural notes like proverbs and translations recorded in it. Took me forever to pass parts of the game until I realized that the manual wasn't just flavor...


----------



## jurai (Dec 8, 2010)

would posting scans of the manual go against site rules?


----------



## granville (Dec 8, 2010)

The_Lost_Sabre said:
			
		

> The book...
> 
> Do you need the physical copy of the book? This game definitely looks promising.


Well you need the information IN the book at least. Pirates are likely to scan or provide the information in said book sooner or later though. Unless each book is indeed unique along with each copy of the game.

I tried this game out when someone dumped a Level 5 demo cart sent out to previewers. It is truly gorgeous in every aspect of the game. Hopefully the combat ended up being more diverse than the demo though, the demo indicated a very basic turn based game.

And i'm no expert on the subject, but i somewhat doubt providing scans of the book is going to be against the rules. I'm not sure though to be honest, so don't quote me on it. You may just want to ask a higher up like dice or maybe Chanser. We do post scans of magazines all the time here at least, though that's a bit different...


----------



## tk615 (Dec 9, 2010)

Finally a game which is WORTH PLAYING ! for all I've known in Ghibli Animation Studio, the stories are really magicial. I've seen All of the animation's they've made. But the first two that I've watched were Hotaru no Haka and Tonari no Totoro (Man.. Hotaru no Haka actually made me feel the depression, but it was a truly beautiful story. Not to mention my childhood memories watching Totoro XD) . I really hope Level 5 will really bring this out in English. Wait.. did I say hope?? I mean THEY MUST BRING IT OUT IN ENGLISH !!


----------



## Piratekitty (Dec 9, 2010)

^o^ hmmz...i'm going to have to make sure i learn japanese at least every week (just know some stuff now XD not enough!) and my future child (if it will excist) shall be learning japanese XD


----------



## LastMartini (Dec 9, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think all the rain makes us psychic.


----------



## Crass (Dec 9, 2010)

zizer said:
			
		

> drawing style is very reminiscent of Miyadzaki


Well gee, I wonder why that could be?


----------



## WildArms (Dec 9, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> zizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should change your name to mister "all my posts are sarcasm" =/


----------



## mameks (Dec 9, 2010)

It's _Miyazaki_, not "Miyadzaki"


----------



## TheLostSabre (Dec 9, 2010)

tk615 said:
			
		

> Finally a game which is WORTH PLAYING ! for all I've known in Ghibli Animation Studio, the stories are really magicial. I've seen All of the animation's they've made. But the first two that I've watched were Hotaru no Haka and Tonari no Totoro (Man.. Hotaru no Haka actually made me feel the depression, but it was a truly beautiful story. Not to mention my childhood memories watching Totoro XD) . I really hope Level 5 will really bring this out in English. Wait.. did I say hope?? I mean THEY MUST BRING IT OUT IN ENGLISH !!


You watched Totoro too?!

I love watching that when I was a child! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speaking of that I haven't watched Miyazaki's work recently. I really got to get back into watching those again.


----------



## NamoNakamura (Dec 9, 2010)

There's a PS3 version with the same "story axle" (which I'm guessing the story is the same told from a different perspective, a new story altogether, or something similar) and its PS3 exclusive.  That sort of diminished my enthusiasm.  A lot.

Also, wonderful thing hearing about that book AP system.  I'd accept that system back with open arms if it would help developers gain more revenue.


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Dec 9, 2010)

Judging by the movie, it looks like the BEST DS graphics to date! They have fingers and not Diddy Kong hands! (Inside joke. Play Diddy Kong Racing on DS/N64 to get the joke.)


----------



## sword414 (Dec 9, 2010)

NamoNakamura said:
			
		

> There's a PS3 version with the same "story axle" (which I'm guessing the story is the same told from a different perspective, a new story altogether, or something similar) and its PS3 exclusive.  That sort of diminished my enthusiasm.  A lot.
> 
> Also, wonderful thing hearing about that book AP system.  I'd accept that system back with open arms if it would help developers gain more revenue.



Isn't PS3 the most powerful system right now? o-o


----------



## impizkit (Dec 9, 2010)

sword414 said:
			
		

> NamoNakamura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The PS3 is the most powerful, considering the 360 doesnt have blu ray.


----------



## semyasem (Dec 9, 2010)

Using this my Acekard 2i caused it to break :S  , now My DSI Xl cannot recognize the Acekard anymore its doesn't even appear on the menu screen either , any help  guys ?


----------



## mameks (Dec 9, 2010)

jurai said:
			
		

> would posting scans of the manual go against site rules?
> Most probably.
> 
> QUOTE(semyasem @ Dec 9 2010, 10:00 AM) Using this my Acekard 2i caused it to break :S  , now My DSI Xl cannot recognize the Acekard anymore its doesn't even appear on the menu screen either , any help  guys ?


Try backing the card up onto your computer, then formatting it.


----------



## semyasem (Dec 9, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> jurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




already tried that, i even tried using another micro SD and still the same thing , i'm not sure if this is related to the game or not , but ither users on this thread said the same thing so i'm assuming it is related


----------



## mameks (Dec 9, 2010)

semyasem said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I have no idea then...what firmware are you using on your cart? What firmware is your XL on?


----------



## Mbmax (Dec 9, 2010)

semyasem said:
			
		

> Using this my Acekard 2i caused it to break :S  , now My DSI Xl cannot recognize the Acekard anymore its doesn't even appear on the menu screen either , any help  guys ?


You have to use bigger clusters to avoid the bricking issue. This rom is huge and overwrite the flash memory if you use small clusters.
Now i'm pretty sure you can recover your flashcart, but how, i have no idea. I don't have this flashcart. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit : perhaps with the help of a dslite ...

Edit 2 : http://gbatemp.net/t237371-is-love-plus-br...t&p=2947380


----------



## mameks (Dec 9, 2010)

You need to flash it...dunno how though


----------



## ut2k4master (Dec 9, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> semyasem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what would be a good cluster size?
trying to reflash my acekard tomorrow, i lent my other flashcard to a friend so i can't test it earlier


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 9, 2010)

legend_zelda said:
			
		

> it work on r4ds?


>>Implying it'd work on the R4.

Wait for a new version of Wood.


----------



## doyama (Dec 9, 2010)

semyasem said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try re-flashing the cart using the instructions here. This assumes you have a working NDS Lite or hackable NDSi/XL

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=231410&hl=

Re-format your SD card using the Panasonic tool with the defaults. That sets it to FAT which generally gets around this issue.


----------



## doyama (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm truly surprised you need the manual as much as you do. And this thing is truly a 'manual' in the old school sense. The last time I saw anything this good was the original Fallout manual, and Baldur's Gate. 

It's probably going to be a huge inconvenince in Japan though. As the thing is huge. In American it will effectively destroy used sales of the game. I'm doubtful the manual will survive more than a month in a typical American household.


----------



## Mbmax (Dec 9, 2010)

ut2k4master said:
			
		

> what would be a good cluster size?
> trying to reflash my acekard tomorrow, i lent my other flashcard to a friend so i can't test it earlier


I suppose 32KB is the best choice to avoid to use lot of space for the game FAT table in the flash memory.


----------



## semyasem (Dec 9, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> semyasem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



;( Im using 1.8.1 Akaio , and XL 1.4 firmware, FYi evrything was working GREAT before trying NinoKuni.....


----------



## mameks (Dec 9, 2010)

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*head assplodes*
I dunno. I suggest doing what doyama said.


----------



## doyama (Dec 9, 2010)

Basically you firmware on the Acecard is hosed. This can happen in very rare cases due to the way the sd card is formatted, in conjunction with the type of sd card used. Basically just do what I outlined previously and you will be ok. I'm assuming that finding another living breathing human with an NDS Lite, or a hackable DSi/XL should be easy


----------



## semyasem (Dec 9, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> semyasem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what can I say....    you are AWESOME !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ,  thanks a bunch !! 

one thing though IF (and thats only if) i tried ninokuni again will the same happen again ? if there is a way to get it to work withour bricking the Acekard again i'de be grateful , i read abuot your aother post about the cluster but I did not get it


----------



## Kalhas (Dec 9, 2010)

For R4 Users, take wood 1.19 et do this : 

"_1. Download Patch.rar (http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ONTF7ZWI) and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive. 

2. Drag your ROM and drop it onto the Patch.exe. That's it.

Note: 
This path is not only for "Ninokuni: Shikkoku no Madoushi". It's one of game to be patched by Universal Child's Play Patch. 
The file having the ".bak" extension is the backup copy of the original nds file_"

The complete message is: 

"_For General User:

1. Download Patch.rar and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive. 

2. Drag your ROM and drop it onto the Patch.exe. That's it.

Note: 
This path is not only for "Ninokuni: Shikkoku no Madoushi". It's one of game to be patched by Universal Child's Play Patch. 
The file having the ".bak" extension is the backup copy of the original nds file.


For DSTT User:

Copy the TTMENU.DAT files from the DSTT kernel to the root directory of your DSTT. And also, copy three files of infolib.dat, extinfo.dat, and ttpatch.dat from the DSTT kernel to the TTMENU folder of your DSTT. 

Note: You must use DSTT Kernel v1.17a13 rev69(JAP) for implemeting the latest dat files.  

For R4 User:

Use YSMENU with the same manner of the above instruction as like DSTT. Thus, use R4 YSMENU. You must use the r4patch.dat file that was included in this karnel, and copy it to the TTMENU folder of your DSTT. 

Note: 
The file of extinfo.dat can record up to 512 game titles. If the entry exceeds 512 game titles, the extinfo.dat can not be recognized by DSTT kernel. Therefore the special patch was applied to the three files of TTMENU.dat, r4patch.dat, and ttpatch.dat files. You must use these files together after this.


Credit to Rudolph._"

I found this on a forum. It works.


----------



## doyama (Dec 9, 2010)

semyasem said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My suggestion would be to first take a backup of your SD card. The SD card is the core of the problem. Then use the Panasonic SD formatter. Using the defaults that will set it to FAT. 'Generally' this will address the issue in the future. I think there are some discussions about cluster size and other things, but I believe going to FAT will fix things.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Dec 9, 2010)

Level 5 confirmed that both the DS and PS3 version would be released in english.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Dec 9, 2010)

The peatched version of this game is working on Wood R4 1.19?


----------



## KGBEER (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes, the book is NECESSARY. 
The second magic is a FIREBALL. And needs to be draw a magic symbol. And there are no clue about, inside the game.

Pls someone scan or find... I'm googling and still nothing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sorry about my english.


----------



## NaYa (Dec 9, 2010)

Seeing Professor Layton games took 2 years to be localized, it'll probably take maybe 3 years for the game and the book to be fully localized and released...
I can't wait that long! ToT


----------



## Jax2004 (Dec 9, 2010)

If someone have a cheat like this.

May be we can play game without a book.


----------



## doyama (Dec 9, 2010)

KGBEER said:
			
		

> Yes, the book is NECESSARY.
> The second magic is a FIREBALL. And needs to be draw a magic symbol. And there are no clue about, inside the game.
> 
> Pls someone scan or find... I'm googling and still nothing
> ...



For now go to the 1st page and load the video. Scan to 4:05 and the fireball spell is shown in the video

You'll also need 'heal' that appears for a brief second on the left page at 3:41

"Imagine" you can see on the top screen of the DS on the left hand side beside the "gate" rune

"Unlock" is also on 3:41


----------



## doyama (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm not sure if anyone actually bothered to read it, but the very first screen of text you get when you load the game, outlines all the Japanese laws you're breaking by downloading the game


----------



## fallinroxas (Dec 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFMKn8rhM-8


----------



## Pablo3DS (Dec 9, 2010)

The patched game works on Wood 1.19


----------



## impizkit (Dec 9, 2010)

fallinroxas said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFMKn8rhM-8



This video pretty much shows all the magic symbols. There are not that many. Thanks for the video fallinroxas!


----------



## Pablo3DS (Dec 9, 2010)

fallinroxas said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFMKn8rhM-8



Thanks A LOT of this now I have all all the magics( I don't if is all...)
TIME TO PLAY!


----------



## doyama (Dec 9, 2010)

You're going to get stuck because it doesn't seem to show the "Talker" rune.


----------



## ryan90 (Dec 9, 2010)

Cool i got it working on R4 Wood using the patch, but it also works on DSTT now!, i used these extinfo and infolib files.

The game runs unpatched on DSTT/YSMENU

Here is the link if it hasn't already been posted
http://www1.axfc.net/uploader/Sc/link.pl?d...e=Sc_181728.zip


----------



## impizkit (Dec 9, 2010)

I will just wait for the US release. This will be a must own game. I have been waiting for Another World: The Jet-Black Mage since it was first announced. I have so many other games to keep me busy. I still havent decided if I want this for DS or for PS3. Maybe both.


----------



## doyama (Dec 9, 2010)

For anyone waiting for a translation. Prepared to wait a very very very long time.

In addition to translating the videos, and the text within the game, the manual itself poses quite a challenge. It's basically a tome, and the 'language' it uses is a alphabet swap of Japanese. 

http://www.stephenmandiberg.com/?p=177

The cover is a Japlish version of "Magic Master" in the game language. So even if you translate the actual Japanese text, you have the problem that the game language basically doesn't translate directly. You have to re-do the language, find instances of it and remap the characters as needed. Considering there are word puzzles and such contained in the manual, it's basically going to take a pretty huge effort to translate this into any language. Even between American and British English there might be problems (I still can't spell colour as color now that I've become a Yank)

Be prepared to wait. When it does come out, you should pre-order. The extremely language specific nature of the manual means that there will probably be limited runs pre region just from a cost perspective.


----------



## doyama (Dec 9, 2010)

impizkit said:
			
		

> I will just wait for the US release. This will be a must own game. I have been waiting for Another World: The Jet-Black Mage since it was first announced. I have so many other games to keep me busy. I still havent decided if I want this for DS or for PS3. Maybe both.



The game visuals will probably be similar from the footage that's been released. Just in HD! ^o^

I suppose the PS3 might have a 1080p disc dedicated to the movie sequences that you can play through as an entire movie maybe? The manual will probably be the same.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Dec 10, 2010)

fallinroxas said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFMKn8rhM-8



He show many magic symbols but he jump some pages  and this pages are important too...
Someonde can find a Japanese site with ALL Magic symbols?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 10, 2010)

Pablo3DS said:
			
		

> fallinroxas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the game WAS just released.


----------



## Rasengan_q (Dec 10, 2010)

doyama said:
			
		

> You're going to get stuck because it doesn't seem to show the "Talker" rune.



First Page Youtube Vid at 4:10, that's the Talker rune


----------



## saaye (Dec 10, 2010)

All the spells here with page numbers:
http://forum.tgbus.com/viewthread.php?tid=...;extra=page%3D1

Conversion of the Astram Language to Japanese:
http://forum.tgbus.com/viewthread.php?tid=1821249

Enjoy!


----------



## N-TG (Dec 10, 2010)

saaye said:
			
		

> All the spells here with page numbers:
> http://forum.tgbus.com/viewthread.php?tid=...;extra=page%3D1
> 
> Conversion of the Astram Language to Japanese:
> ...



Will this helps with the game... I am very happy to make something like this and I will buy this original. I love this kinds of extra (essential for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) things that comes with a game.

And By the way the 1st link doesn't work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit : It worked, now... I don't know why :S


----------



## Mbmax (Dec 10, 2010)

semyasem said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you will brick again your flashcart. Backup your microSD on your PC and format it with bigger cluster.
Open a dos command box and type :

_format x: /FS:FAT32 /A:32K_

where x: is the drive letter for your microsd

Copy back your data. try again the game


----------



## doyama (Dec 10, 2010)

N-TG said:
			
		

> saaye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ultimately we need high rez full page scans of the manual. It contains a lot of stuff like item merge combination and even some kind of special codes within the book to progress within the game.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the symbols! xD


----------



## Rasengan_q (Dec 10, 2010)

^
^
Even quest too.
There is a quest where you have to translate some Astram language to japanese from the book pages, the other asking for a specific info/something that only available on the book.


----------



## doyama (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah this is really getting to the point where I'm basically just ruining the game by having to scour Japanese walkthroughs of the game to finish quests. A high rez scan of the manual would really be helpful.

For anyone playing and needing help, you can search for 

二ノ国  攻略

The top few links have most of the beginning stuff fleshed out. I'm going to assume that if you're playing you can read Japanese and won't have any issues going through these links. They're in the standard Japanese FAQ style.

I'm a little miffed at the Pokemon-ish requirements of fleshing our your team. The 3 main characters so far are, for lack of a better word, kinda crappy. Only Oliver is capable as a mage. The fairy and the girl are almost worthless as they have almost no skills and can't tank. The girl seems to be only useful in basically collecting monsters. The fairy is just bad at everything, and hasn't gotten any new skills or spells yet. It's bizarre!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 11, 2010)

Too bad it's Japanese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to play this one badly...


----------



## Chebas (Dec 11, 2010)

This game remember me the games from SNES, when no one can play,'coz they was on Japanese.
Years ago, the translation comunnity cand do it, but, we wait one,two,three years...or more.

See Tactis Ogre:Let us Cling Togheter.
14 years from the original release and rom traduction. 14 Years.


----------



## feefee (Dec 11, 2010)

i did translate all the spell from the book here are the links for the spell transleet and the book image 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8QDMNL44

read:
the first book image is for ((5294 - Ninokuni Shikkoku no Madoushi (J)(BAHAMUT)+BOOK IMAGES)) and the second i dont no you can read some of it it have more info than the first one like chak the second BOOK IMAGES number 4 it dose have more info than  the same one in the first book but i say the first BOOK IMAGES its for ((5294 - Ninokuni Shikkoku no Madoushi (J)(BAHAMUT)+BOOK IMAGES))


----------



## Sabin10 (Dec 11, 2010)

My wife just reached a point in the game where the is a reference to pages in the book other than the magic spells. She claims you actually need the book in its entirety to play through the game. Considering that she is Japanese I would take her word for it.


----------



## doyama (Dec 11, 2010)

Sabin10 said:
			
		

> My wife just reached a point in the game where the is a reference to pages in the book other than the magic spells. She claims you actually need the book in its entirety to play through the game. Considering that she is Japanese I would take her word for it.



There's a few quests like that. The 'follow the dead mage' quest line requires you to find stuff in the book, translate it to Japanese, then figure out the riddle, then find the item. He basically pops up in every city and makes you do something. One might argue it's not part of the 'critical path' story, but the stamps you get are a lot and you need them to get some nice bonuses. Also most of the item recombination recipies are in the book as well.


----------



## OGTiago (Dec 12, 2010)

Probably won't come to the west before 3DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am disappoint.


----------



## KGBEER (Dec 12, 2010)

I kwow is difficultm but nobody has found the book yet?
I'm stiil google on this... If I find will post here.
sorry my bad english


----------



## doyama (Dec 12, 2010)

OGTiago said:
			
		

> Probably won't come to the west before 3DS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Considering all the translation required, you're probably looking at a Prof Layton like schedule for international releases. The book alone is going to be very problematic to translate on a per region basis.


----------



## doyama (Dec 12, 2010)

KGBEER said:
			
		

> I kwow is difficultm but nobody has found the book yet?
> I'm stiil google on this... If I find will post here.
> sorry my bad english



Other than the rather crappy camera phone pics already posted, I haven't seen any good quality scans of the book yet. You'll have to rely on online Japanese FAQs to get through some of the quests that require specific knowledge from the book for now.


----------



## KGBEER (Dec 12, 2010)

I have found this in other forum.
This isn't the entire book, but is good quality and the are several pages the book.
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HOUADB5V


----------



## Maedhros (Dec 13, 2010)

Anyone knows if it's working on Acekard 2/2i? With Akaio 1.8.1 and Anti-AP on?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fallinroxas (Dec 13, 2010)

It's working for me Maedhros


----------



## Maedhros (Dec 13, 2010)

fallinroxas said:
			
		

> It's working for me Maedhros


So, no problems? I heard it bricked someone's Acekard... =/


----------



## fallinroxas (Dec 13, 2010)

Are you using your acrkard with a DSi 1.4.1? if you are you have to format your card in a special way. IF not then 0 worries


----------



## mrgone (Dec 13, 2010)

to be honest,
i feel taken back to the early 90s
when copy-protections like that were abundant
i guess i would still find the copied manual of ultima6 in some box at home


----------



## mechmaster90 (Dec 13, 2010)

Not working on Supercard Dsone EOS, I tried both the patched and unpatched versions, but no dice, it's not even loading


----------



## Cyphox (Dec 13, 2010)

acekard 2i, akaio 1.81, game works.

without anti-piracy it freezes when you try to skip the intro, with ap on, it seems to work flawlessly.

acekard 2i still works, too. still alex rider.

must be the sd-card (what else could it be???)... but.... why doesnt it brick my card when i start the game without ap? i dont get it... no idea...

edit: i trimmed the rom btw

moreedit: card (4gb) is formated with panasonic tool (32kb clustersize)


----------



## KGBEER (Dec 13, 2010)

mechmaster90 said:
			
		

> Not working on Supercard Dsone EOS, I tried both the patched and unpatched versions, but no dice, it's not even loading


re you sure do you have the latest version? My work with no problem with clean r. I have been running in clean mode, haven't tried the patch mode yet.


----------



## KGBEER (Dec 13, 2010)

Any news about the scan book?


----------



## doyama (Dec 13, 2010)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> fallinroxas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are under pretty weird circumstances. If you're worried just backup your SD card first then play it. 99% of the people won't have issues. If you do, go back in this thread, there's a few links that tell you how to re-flash your acekard in the rare instance it dies.


----------



## orangaspank (Sep 29, 2011)

I tried the game out and I think it might have bricked my card too. I was trying to turn on the AP and I wasn't really paying attention so I think I said disable instead of enable. It went to the loading screen and then said "File not recognized" or something. Now my card isn't recognized. I haven't tried to recover it yet.


----------



## Kablamoo (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey... I know I'm late the party... but I have been trying to get NiNoKuni to work with an emulator all day... for some reason it doesn't load... how have people been playing this game for so long without these issues? I have tried many different emulators as well... Help?


----------

